#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  جدیترین اخبار دنیای اینترنت | هفته اول اسفند

## tofighsob

*گزارشی از تغییر و  تحولات سامانه ثبت اطلاعات "سمان"


* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است. برای مشاهده سایز واقعی بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید.



*
*
*
*طی  روزهای گذشته پیامکی با این مضمون "کاربر محترم پرونده شما دارای نقص می‌باشد. لطفا  به سایت www.sama-gov.ir  مراجعه نمایید" به برخی خبرنگاران که در سامانه سمان  ثبت‌نام کرده بودند،  ارسال و پس از مراجعه مشخص شد که در پرونده برخی افراد درج شده  که  اطلاعات‌شان رد شده و یا در حال بررسی است.* 
 برخی خبرنگاران هنگام مراجعه به  سامانه سمان با این گزینه که اطلاعاتشان  رد شده مواجه شدند و همین موضوع سوالاتی را  ایجاد کرده است. 
 یکی از مسوولان اداره خبرنگاران در  دفتر معاونت امور مطبوعاتی و  اطلاع‌رسانی وزارت فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی درباره تکلیف  پرونده‌هایی که ناقص  بوده و یا رد شده‌اند، به خبرنگار ایسنا پاسخ داد: برای  پرونده‌هایی که  دارای نقص بوده و یا تکمیل نشده بودند، پیامکی ارسال شده تا افراد  هرچه  سریع‌تر به تکمیل مدارک خود اقدام کنند. 
  به گفته او درباره پرونده‌هایی که  هنوز بررسی نشده‌اند هم جای نگرانی نیست و این پرونده‌ها هم‌چنان در نوبت بررسی  هستند. 
 وی بیان کرد: اسامی افرادی که تا  آخرین مهلت ارسال آثار (25مهرماه)، سه  اثر خود را همراه با تصویر آن ارسال و ذخیره  کرده‌اند، ثبت و لیست آن برای  دریافت هدیه ریاست جمهوری ارسال شده است. 
 این مسوول تاکید کرد: افراد هنگام  ثبت و ارسال آثار خود باید دقت کنند تا  پس از انتخاب و ارسال اثرشان، حتما از ذخیره  شدن آن اطمینان یافته و پیش  از خروج، گزینه ذخیره را انتخاب کنند.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*تعدادی از سایتهای  دولتی آمریکا هک شد* *

گروه Anonymous ادعا کرده که  سری جدیدی از حملات خود را بر علیه کمیسیون  تجارت فدرال و حقوق مصرف کنندگان وب  سایت ها طراحی و اجرا کرده است.* 

;این گروه اعلام کرده که دو وب سایت  کمیسیون تجارت آمریکا با نام Business  center و national Consumer Protection Week  را مورد حمله قرار داده است.  هر دو این وب سایت ها با یک ویدیوی خشن به زبان آلمانی  که موضوع آن در  زمینه موافقت نامه تجاری ضد جعل است جایگزین شده اند.  

موافقت نامه تجاری ضد جعل یا ACTA اخیرا توسط چندین کشور به امضا رسیده است   اما محدودیت های آن در مورد خدمات آنلاین، اعتراضات فراوانی در پی داشته  است. صفحه  اصلی کمیسیون تجارت ظاهرا از حملات مصون مانده است.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

*قطعی اینترنت و بازی  با احساسات و استعداد جوانان* *رسول  جعفریان - مدتی است به هر بهانه‌ای و بدون هر  گونه توضیحی، اینترنت و به  ویژه سایت‌هایی که جنبه اطلاع‌رسانی دارند، دچار تعطیلی  و کندی شده و  اعصاب یک مشت جوان محصل و دانشجو و پژوهشگر را که روزانه با این قبیل   وسائل به نقل و انتقال اطلاعات و جست‌وجوی در سایت ها می پردازند را خرد و  خمیر  می‌کنند.*

این جدای از آن است که بسیاری از  سایت ها که ضمن داشتن حجم بالایی از  اطلاعات، به دلیل استفاده دوگانه از آن، مسدود  شده و حتی دانشجویان و  پژوهشگران ما از داشتن یک دهخدا آن هم به صورت آنلاین محروم  هستند.
در عوض به خواندن سایت‌هایی هدایت می‌شوند که در همان لحظه اول مواجه با   آنها، از شدت ناراحتی صفحه را می‌بندند و آهی می‌کشند و از پای رایانه   برمی‌خیزند.

این قبیل اقدامات که به تدریج در حال تبدیل شدن به یک رویه و  عادت شده و  در ضمن هیچکس خود را موظف به توضیح در باره چرایی آن نمی‌داند، تأثیر   بسیار بدی در میان جوانان خواهد گذاشت.

یک جوان دانش‌پژوه که علاقه‌مند است  اطلاعاتی در باره موضوع مورد نیاز خود  به دست آورد، مقالات خود را به این استاد و  آن دانشگاه بفرستد، با دوست  خود مشورت کند و... هرچه به سراغ ایمیل می‌رود آن را  تعطیل دیده و به  دنبال هر منبعی می گردد با مشکل مواجه می‌شود، در برابر این رویه  چه خواهد  کرد؟
ممکن است نسل میان سال نیاز به این کارها نداشته باشد، یا بسیاری  از  جوانان شاغل در بازار کار عادی شبانه‌روز سراغ کامپیوتر نرود، اما تعداد  قابل  ملاحظه‌ای از نسلی که به لطف این انقلاب در دانشگاه‌های مختلف دولتی و  ملی دانشجو  شده‌اند شب و روز نیازمند این ابزار و چشم به راه آن هستند که  دریچه‌ای باز شده و  دانشی به دست آورند.

این در حالی است که هیچ جایگزینی که بتواند نیم درصد از  کار مورد نیازشان را انجام دهد وجود ندارد.

به نظر شما، عکس‌العمل این  جوانان در برابر این رفتار چیست؟

آیا به مجموعه تصمیم‌گیر در این کشور  خوشبین خواهند ماند و شعارهای آنان  را در توسعه علم و جایگاه و رتبه علمی کشور  خواهند پذیرفت؟ مگر قرار است  علم از چه طریقی انتقال یابد؟ آیا باید به عصر حجر  برگشت؟
وقتی این جوانان خود را با کشورهای پیشرفته و توسعه یافته مقایسه  می‌کنند،  چه احساسی در وجودشان در مقایسه میان خود و دیگران ایجاد خواهد  شد؟

وقتی از کار و زندگی عادی‌شان که همین سرچ‌های رایانه‌ای و جست‌وجو در   یافته‌های علمی جدید و پیشرفت باز بمانند، جز افسردگی و ناراحتی و نگرانی  چه چیزی  در جان و روانشان پدید خواهد آمد؟

ممکن است کسانی تصور می‌کنند واکنش به  رفتارها چندان مهم نخواهد بود، اما  بدانند برای نسلی نخبه و فرهیخته که در میان  ایرانیان فراوان هستند،  کمترین تصمیم برای این قبیل رفتارها این است که ای کاش در  جای دیگر و در  کشور پیشرفته‌ای بودیم که حداقل به یک اینترنت دسترسی داشتیم و این  قدر  برای یک جست‌وجوی ساده تحقیر نمی‌شدیم.

وزارت علوم و ارشاد و قوه قضائیه و  مخابرات و دیگر کسانی که دست‌اندرکار  این قبیل اقدامات هستند، یک هزینه مختصری هم  برای ارزیابی واکنش جوانان به  این قبیل کارها داشته باشند و نتایج آن را در اختیار  مقامات بالاتر  بگذارند و این قدر این نسل را با کارهای عجیب و غریب خود دچار شگفتی  و  سردرگمی و در نهایت گریز از مرکز نکنند.
لااقل اگر توجیهی، طرحی، جایگزینی  دارند، یا آن که وضعیت گشایش در اینترنت  را فاجعه‌ای برای ملت می‌دانند، حرفشان را  بزنند، بحث کنند و روشن کنند  که برای پیشرفت چه باید کرد، از چه طریقی باید رفت و  کدام در را باید  گشود.

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

*شبکه ملی اطلاعات در  ۳ فاز اجرا می‌شود

* **;وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات  افزود: فاز نخست این شبکه در خرداد ماه سال 91 و فاز دوم در پایان سال 92 به بهره  برداری می رسد.
پیش از این وزیر ارتباطات با اشاره به تعهدات دولت و این  وزارتخانه در  برنامه پنجم توسعه برای ارتقاء سطح کمی و کیفی پهنای باند کشور گفته  بود:  مهم‌ترین اقدام ما طراحی و اجرای شبکه ملی اطلاعات است که در آن تفکیک  ارائه  خدمات الکترونیک در داخل کشور از نیاز به پهنای باند بین‌المللی  صورت خواهد  گرفت.
شبکه ملی اطلاعات در واقع زیر ساخت‌  اصلی خدمات دولت الکترونیک است که با  راه اندازی این شبکه 3 مشکل سرعت گردش  اطلاعات، هزینه‌ خرید و تهیه پهنای  باند و در نهایت امنیت شبکه و حفظ محرمانگی  اطلاعات مرتفع خواهد شد.
وی همچنین با انتقاد از نگهداری و میزبانی برخی خدمات  کشور توسط شرکت‌ها و  کشورهای خارجی یادآور شد: مشکل اصلی در این زمینه در درجه اول  حفظ امنیت  این اطلاعات در مسیر رفت وبرگشت مراجعه و کسب اطلاعات و در درجه دوم  هزینه  آن است؛ چرا که برای دسترسی به این اطلاعات که مربوط به خودمان است باید   متحمل این هزینه‌ها شویم.
تقی‌پور تصریح کرد: از سوی دیگر شاید مراجع و منابع  نگهداری این اطلاعات  در خارج کشور هم چندان امن نباشند، با تعریف شبکه ملی اطلاعات  که یک شکبه  چند لایه ابری و گسترده در کل کشور با ظرفیت بسیار بالا و البته امن  است،  به تمام این نیازها پاسخ خواهیم داد.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

*از گوگل بخواهیم در  قبال ایرانیان بدجنس نباشد

* *فرقی نمی‌کند که کاربر کامپیوتر باشید یا   موبایل و تبلت٬ به هر حال حتما متوجه محدودیت‌های نرم‌افزاری ایجاد شده  برای  کاربران ایرانی توسط گوگل شده‌اید. اگر از مرورگر کروم استفاده  می‌کنید حتما  می‌دانید که نمی‌توانید با IP ایرانی به افزونه‌های کروم  دسترسی داشته باشید. *  اگر موبایل یا تبلت اندرویدی  خریداری کرده  باشید نیز حتما محدودیت دسترسی به اندروید مارکت شما را آزار داده  است.  حالا ما سعی در رفع این محدودیت داریم و از شما طلب یاری می‌کنیم تا شاید  به  کمک همدیگر، گوگل را مجاب به رفع این محدودیت‌ها کنیم.


این تصویر کوچک شده است. برای مشاهده سایز واقعی بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید.



 بدجنس نباشید! اجازه دهید ایرانی ها از نرم  افزارهای شما استفاده کنند.
 گوگل ماموریت خود را “سازمان‌دهی اطلاعات  جهان و مفید و در دسترس قرار  دادن آنها بصورت عمومی می‌داند

----------


## tofighsob

*همزمان با افتتاح  شبکه‌ی علمی کشور، جی‌میل مسدود شد!* *
*

*قطعی دسترسی به سرویس‌های  ای‌میل از سوی کاربران ایرانی طی 10 روز اخیر  به مرحله دوم وارد شده و همچنان کسانی  که باید دلایل این قطعی‌ها را ذکر  کنند، سکوت‌ اختیار کرده‌اند.*
 ;قطعی‌های مکرر سرویس‌دهنده‌های ای‌میل که مدتی است به شکل روال درآمده و   تقریبا کاربران دارند به تناوب آن عادت می‌کنند، به مرحله‌ای رسیده که  فعالیت  کاربران اینترنت در داخل کشور، مخصوصا کاربرانی را که بخش عظیمی از  فعالیت‌هایشان  توسط ای‌میل انجام می‌شود، مختل هر چند وقت یک‌بار مختل  می‌کند.  
 حدود 10 روز گذشته دسترسی به ای‌میل‌ها قطع شد و به مدت چند روز تداوم  یافت؛  حال چند روزی بیش‌تر نمی‌گذرد که مجددا و یک روز پس از راه‌اندازی  فاز نخست شبکه  علمی کشور، شاهد همان رویه و قطعی ای‌میل و جی‌میل هستیم.

 این رویداد قطعی دوم که دقیقا در شب گذشته همزمان با افتتاح فاز تهران  شبکه  علمی کشور اتفاق افتاد، این بحث را در بین محافل و فعالان مرتبط با  ICT مطرح کرده  که شاید هدف بسترسازی و ترویج استفاده از ای‌میل داخلی که  در درگاه کشور قابل  دسترسی است این وضعیت را برای کاربرانی که تا حال حاضر  از سرویس‌های مشهور ای‌میل  هم‌چون جی‌میل و یاهو استفاده می‌کرده‌اند، به  دنبال داشته است. البته ازسوی دیگر  بارها در زمینه امن نبودن اطلاعات و  حریم‌های شخصی در استفاده از سرویس‌دهندگان  خارجی هم مطرح شده اما به هر  دلیل کاربران ایرانی هنوز به استفاده نکردن از این  خدمات سوق نیافته‌اند.

 علاوه بر این مباحث، در زمینه بحث حقوق شهروندی نیز علی مطهری - نماینده  مردم  تهران و عضو کمیسیون صنایع و معادن مجلس شورای اسلامی - دو هفته پیش  عنوان کرده بود  که باید دلیل قطع پست الکترونیک شهروندان ایرانی طی چند  روز اخیر، از مسوولان وزارت  ارتباطات و فن‌آوری اطلاعات پیگیری شود که آیا  مشکلات فنی دلیل قطع ای‌میل‌هاست یا  سرورهای کشورهای خدمات‌دهنده دچار  قطعی شده‌اند.

 شرکت  مخابرات ایران و سازمان فن‌آوری اطلاعات به این پاسخ انجامید که این  قطعی‌ها، به  هیچ یک از این ارگان‌ها مربوط نمی‌شود تا همچنان معمای  اختلالات اینترنت و قطعی‌های  هر از چندگاهی ای‌میل‌ها در کشور نامشخص  بماند.

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

*گوگل به جاسوسی  اعتراف کرد

*   ;کسانی  که از سرویس های مختلف گوگل  استفاده می کنند به احتمال قوی در تاریخ ۲۰۱۲/۱/۲۷ با  یک اطلاعیه، از طرف  policies گوگل ، برخورد کرده اند. مطالبی که در این اطلاعیه  آورده شده است  در حقیقت نوعی اعتراف به جاسوسی است که قرار است در تاریخ یک مارس  ۲۰۱۲  اعمال شود . در این نوشتار به بررسی این اطلاعیه می پردازیم.

* در ابتدای اطلاعیه، گوگل دو هدف برای خط و مش های جدید خود ذکر می کند  :*
 ۱- ارائه بهتر سرویس ها تا نتایج جستجو و تبلیغات مرتبط‌ تری را به شما  نمایش  داده،همچنین به شما در برقراری ارتباط با افراد کمک کرده و یا  اشتراک‌گذاری با سایر  افراد را سریع‌تر و ساده‌تر کنیم.
 ۲- سرویس‌های بهتری را در اختیار تمام کاربران خود قرار می دهیم – از  تشخیص  موارد پایه‌ای مانند شما به چه زبانی صحبت میکنید گرفته تا موارد  پیچیده‌تر مانند  اینکه شما کدام‌یک از تبلیغ‌ها را از همه مفید‌تر تشخیص  داده و یا اینکه چه افرادی  بصورت آنلاین برای شما اهمیت بیشتری دارند.
 خوب حالا گوگل برای دست یافتن به این اهداف قرار است دست به چه کارهایی  بزند؟ در  قسمت اول این اطلاعیه اطلاعاتی که گوگل جمع آوری می کند مطرح شده  و به ظاهر دلایلی  را هم ذکر کرده است.
*اطلاعاتی که گوگل جمع‌آوری می‌کند*
*گوگل اطلاعات را به دو روش جمع‌آوری می‌کند:*
*اطلاعاتی که شما در اختیار گوگل قرار می‌دهید.*
برای اکثر  سرویس‌های گوگل لازم است که برای حساب Google ثبت‌نام کنید.  گوگل اطلاعات شخصی  مانند نام، آدرس ایمیل، شماره تلفن یا شماره کارت  اعتباری شما را از شما می‌پرسد.  اگر ‌بخواهید از تمامی مزایای ویژگی‌های  به اشتراک‌گذاری ارایه شده گوگل بهرمند  شوید، ممکن است از شما بخواهد که  یک نمایه Google عمومی نیز ایجاد کنید، که این  نمایه ممکن است شامل نام و  عکس شما باشد.
 ;اطلاعاتی که گوگل به واسطه استفاده شما از سرویس‌های خود دریافت می‌کند  .
گوگل اطلاعاتی درباره سرویس‌هایی که شما از آنها استفاده می‌کنید و نحوه   استفاده شما از آن‌ها جمع‌آوری می کند، مانند زمانی که از سایتی بازدید  می‌کنید که  از سرویس‌های تبلیغاتی گوگل استفاده می‌کند، یا زمانی که  تبلیغات و محتوای گوگل را  مشاهده کرده و با آنها ارتباط برقرار می‌کنید.  این اطلاعات شامل موارد زیر است:
*۱- اطلاعات دستگاه*
گوگل اطلاعات مرتبط با دستگاه (مانند مدل  سخت‌افزار، نسخه سیستم عامل،  شناسه‌های خاص دستگاه و اطلاعاتی درباره شبکه تلفن  همراه از جمله شماره  تلفن شما) را جمع‌آوری می کند. Google ممکن است شناسه‌های  دستگاه یا شماره  تلفن شما را با حساب Google شما مرتبط سازد.
*۲- اطلاعات گزارش*
هنگام استفاده از سرویس‌های گوگل یا زمانی  که محتوای ارائه شده توسط  Google را مشاهده میکنید، ممکن است بطور خودکار برخی  اطلاعات خاص را  جمع‌آوری کرده و در گزارشهای سرور نگهداری کند. که شامل موارد زیر  می شود.
*۳- جزئیات مربوط به نحوه استفاده شما از سرویس‌های گوگل، از قبیل  عبارت‌های جستجوی شما.*
اطلاعات مربوط به گزارش ارتباط تلفنی مانند  شماره تلفن شما، شماره تلفن  فرد تماس‌گیرنده، شماره‌هایی که تماس به آنها انتقال  یافته، ساعت و تاریخ  تماس‌ها، مدت زمان تماس‌ها، اطلاعات مسیریابی پیامک و انواع  تماس‌ها.
*۴- آدرس پروتکل اینترنتی.*
اطلاعات فعالیت‌های دستگاه مانند  خرابی‌های ایجاد شده، فعالیت سیستم،  تنظیمات سخت‌افزاری، نوع مرورگر، زبان مرورگر،  تاریخ و ساعت درخواست شما و  URL ارجاعی. کوکی‌هایی که ممکن است بطور خاص مرورگر یا  حساب Google شما  را مشخص نمایند.
*۵- اطلاعات مکان*
هنگامی که شما از یکی از سرویس‌های Google  که مکان در آن فعال است استفاده  می‌کنید، گوگل اطلاعاتی درباره مکان واقعی شما،  مانند سیگنال‌های GPS که  توسط تلفن همراه ارسال می‌شود، را جمع‌آوری و پردازش می  کند. گوگل همچنین  از فن‌آوری‌های مختلف، مانند داده‌های حسگر دستگاه شما که بعنوان  مثال  ممکن است اطلاعاتی را درباره نقاط دسترسی Wi-Fi و برج‌های سلولی موجود در   نزدیکی شما ارائه کند، برای تعیین مکان استفاده می کند.
*۶- شماره‌های خاص برنامه*
برخی از سرویس‌ها دارای یک شماره  برنامه خاص هستند. این شماره و اطلاعات  مربوط به نصب سرویس شما (مانند نوع سیستم  عامل و شماره نسخه برنامه) هنگام  نصب یا حذف یک سرویس برای Google ارسال می شود،  یاحتی در زمانی که سرویس  بطور دوره‌ای با سرورهای ما تماس برقرار میکند، بعنوان  مثال برای  به‌روزرسانی‌های خودکار،نیز برای Google ارسال می شود .
*۷- ذخیره‌سازی محلی*
گوگل با استفاده از روش‌هایی مانند  ذخیره‌سازی مرورگر وب از جمله (HTML 5)  و حافظه‌های پنهان داده برنامه، اطلاعاتی را  (اطلاعات شخصی) جمع‌آوری  کرده و بصورت محلی در دستگاه شما نگهداری می کند .
*۸- کوکی‌ها و شناسه‌های ناشناس*
هنگامی که شما از یک سرویس  Google دیدن می‌کنید، گوگل از فن‌آوریهای  بسیاری برای جمع‌آوری و نگهداری اطلاعات  استفاده می‌کنیم، و این امر ممکن  است شامل ارسال یک یا تعداد بیشتری کوکی یا شناسه  ناشناس به دستگاه شما  باشد. همچنین وقتی شما با سرویس‌هایی که گوگل به شرکای خود  ارائه می‌کند  (از جمله سرویس‌های تبلیغی یا ویژگی‌های Google که ممکن است در  سایت‌های  دیگر ظاهر شوند) در تعامل هستید، ما از کوکی‌ها و شناسه‌های ناشناس   استفاده می‌کنیم.
*حال یک سوال پیش می آید گوگل شما را بهتر می شناسد یا خود  شما؟*
گوگل در پایان اطلاعیه خود موارد افشای اطلاعات شخصی افراد را نیز  مطرح می کند. این افشای اطلاعات در موارد زیر اتفاق می افتد.
*با کسب رضایت شما*
در صورتی که رضایت شما را کسب کرده باشیم،  اطلاعات شخصی را با شرکت‌ها،  سازمانها و افراد خارج از Google به‌اشتراک می‌گذاریم.  ما برای  اشتراک‌گذاری اطلاعات شخصی و حساس شما نیاز به کسب رضایت شما خواهیم  داشت.
*با سرپرست‌های دامنه*
اگر حساب Google شما توسط یک سرپرست  دامنه مدیریت می‌شود،بعنوان مثال برای  کاربران (Google Apps)، سرپرست دامنه و  فروشندگانی که پشتیبانی کاربری را  برای سازمان شما ارایه میکنند به اطلاعات حساب  Google شما دسترسی خواهند  داشت (از جمله ایمیل و سایر داده‌های شما( سرپرست دامنه  شما ممکن است  بتواند کارهای زیر را انجام دهد:
۱- مشاهده آمار مربوط به حساب  شما، مانند آمار مربوط به برنامه‌هایی که شما نصب می‌کنید.
۲- تغییر گذرواژه  حساب کاربری شما.
۳- توقف یا تعلیق دسترسی شما به حساب کاربری خود.
۴- دسترسی  یا حفظ اطلاعات ذخیره شده بعنوان بخشی از حساب کاربری شما.
۵- دریافت اطلاعات  حساب کاربری شما به منظور پیروی از قوانین و مقررات قابل اجرا و فرآیندهای حقوقی یا  درخواست حکومتی قابل اجرا.
۶- محدود کردن توانایی شما در حذف یا ویرایش اطلاعات  یا تنظیمات حریم خصوصی.
*برای پردازش خارجی*
ما اطلاعات شخصی شما را در اختیار  شرکتهای وابسته یا سایر شرکتها یا افراد  قابل اطمینان قرار می‌دهیم تا آنها را بر  اساس دستورالعمل‌های ما و با  تبعیت از خط مشی رازداری ما و یا سایر اصول محرمانگی و  امنیتی، برای ما  پردازش کنند.
*به دلایل حقوقی*
ما اگر مطمئن باشیم که دسترسی، استفاده، حفظ  یا ارایه اطلاعات شخصی شما به  سایر افراد بصورت منطقی لازم و ضروری است برای مقاصد  زیر اطلاعات شخصی را  با شرکت‌ها، سازمان‌ها یا افراد خارج از Google به‌اشتراک  می‌گذاریم:
۱- اجرای هرگونه قانون قابل اعمال، مقررات، روند حقوقی یا درخواست  لازم الاجرای حکومتی.
۲- اجرای شرایط سرویس قابل اعمال، از جمله بازرسی تخلف‌های  احتمالی.
۳- شناسایی، جلوگیری یا هدف قرار دادن کلاهبرداری، و مشکلات ایمنی یا  فنی.
۴- محافظت در برابر نقض حقوق، دارایی یا ایمنی Google، کاربران ما یا عموم  افراد بگونه ای که توسط قانون لازم و مجاز باشد.
 ما ممکن است اطلاعات جمع‌آوری شده‌ای را که بطور شخصی سبب شناسایی شما  نمی‌شود  بصورت عمومی و با شرکای خود -مانند ناشرین، تبلیغ‌کنندگان یا  سایت‌های مرتبط-  به‌اشتراک بگذاریم. بعنوان مثال، ما برای نمایش میزان  استفاده کلی از سرویس‌های  خود، ممکن است اطلاعات را بصورت عمومی به‌اشتراک  بگذاریم.
 همانطور  که مشاهده می کنید در بند یک دلایل حقوقی درخواست های حکومتی  شامل موارد افشای  اطلاعات می شود. اگر خیلی خوشبینانه فکر کنیم گوگل از  دارایی ها و ابزارهای خصوصی  سازمانهای جاسوسی آمریکا و اسرائیل نباشد با  این یک بند تمام اطلاعات ما با یک  درخواست ساده قابل دسترس برای تمام  سرویسهای جاسوسی و امنیتی آمریکا و اسرائیل می  باشد !
 متن کامل خط مشی رازداری در گوگل در آدرس زیر قابل مشاهده است.
https://www.google.com/intl/fa/policies/privacy/preview

----------


## aisam

> *قطعی اینترنت و بازی  با احساسات و استعداد جوانان* *رسول  جعفریان - مدتی است به هر بهانه‌ای و بدون هر  گونه توضیحی، اینترنت و به  ویژه سایت‌هایی که جنبه اطلاع‌رسانی دارند، دچار تعطیلی  و کندی شده و  اعصاب یک مشت جوان محصل و دانشجو و پژوهشگر را که روزانه با این قبیل   وسائل به نقل و انتقال اطلاعات و جست‌وجوی در سایت ها می پردازند را خرد و  خمیر  می‌کنند.*
> 
> این جدای از آن است که بسیاری از  سایت ها که ضمن داشتن حجم بالایی از  اطلاعات، به دلیل استفاده دوگانه از آن، مسدود  شده و حتی دانشجویان و  پژوهشگران ما از داشتن یک دهخدا آن هم به صورت آنلاین محروم  هستند.
> در عوض به خواندن سایت‌هایی هدایت می‌شوند که در همان لحظه اول مواجه با   آنها، از شدت ناراحتی صفحه را می‌بندند و آهی می‌کشند و از پای رایانه   برمی‌خیزند.
> 
> این قبیل اقدامات که به تدریج در حال تبدیل شدن به یک رویه و  عادت شده و  در ضمن هیچکس خود را موظف به توضیح در باره چرایی آن نمی‌داند، تأثیر   بسیار بدی در میان جوانان خواهد گذاشت.
> 
> یک جوان دانش‌پژوه که علاقه‌مند است  اطلاعاتی در باره موضوع مورد نیاز خود  به دست آورد، مقالات خود را به این استاد و  آن دانشگاه بفرستد، با دوست  خود مشورت کند و... هرچه به سراغ ایمیل می‌رود آن را  تعطیل دیده و به  دنبال هر منبعی می گردد با مشکل مواجه می‌شود، در برابر این رویه  چه خواهد  کرد؟
> ممکن است نسل میان سال نیاز به این کارها نداشته باشد، یا بسیاری  از  جوانان شاغل در بازار کار عادی شبانه‌روز سراغ کامپیوتر نرود، اما تعداد  قابل  ملاحظه‌ای از نسلی که به لطف این انقلاب در دانشگاه‌های مختلف دولتی و  ملی دانشجو  شده‌اند شب و روز نیازمند این ابزار و چشم به راه آن هستند که  دریچه‌ای باز شده و  دانشی به دست آورند.
> ...


با سلام
  برای حل این مشکل بنده دو راه پیشنهاد میکنم  .اول دستهامون را به طرف خدا بلند کنیم ودعا کنیم چند تااز همین دانشجو ها وطالبان علم پشت همین میزها بنشینند و این پروژه را هدایت کنند 
راه دوم هم اینکه اگر بخواهیم این مشکل حل شود به امامزاده محل مراجعه کرده وقفلی رانظر کرده وبه ضریح ببندیم تا کلیداین مشکل باز شود

----------

*farah676*,*tofighsob*

----------


## aisam

> *همزمان با افتتاح  شبکه‌ی علمی کشور، جی‌میل مسدود شد!* *
> *
> 
> *قطعی دسترسی به سرویس‌های  ای‌میل از سوی کاربران ایرانی طی 10 روز اخیر  به مرحله دوم وارد شده و همچنان کسانی  که باید دلایل این قطعی‌ها را ذکر  کنند، سکوت‌ اختیار کرده‌اند.*
>  ;قطعی‌های مکرر سرویس‌دهنده‌های ای‌میل که مدتی است به شکل روال درآمده و   تقریبا کاربران دارند به تناوب آن عادت می‌کنند، به مرحله‌ای رسیده که  فعالیت  کاربران اینترنت در داخل کشور، مخصوصا کاربرانی را که بخش عظیمی از  فعالیت‌هایشان  توسط ای‌میل انجام می‌شود، مختل هر چند وقت یک‌بار مختل  می‌کند.  
>  حدود 10 روز گذشته دسترسی به ای‌میل‌ها قطع شد و به مدت چند روز تداوم  یافت؛  حال چند روزی بیش‌تر نمی‌گذرد که مجددا و یک روز پس از راه‌اندازی  فاز نخست شبکه  علمی کشور، شاهد همان رویه و قطعی ای‌میل و جی‌میل هستیم.
> 
>  این رویداد قطعی دوم که دقیقا در شب گذشته همزمان با افتتاح فاز تهران  شبکه  علمی کشور اتفاق افتاد، این بحث را در بین محافل و فعالان مرتبط با  ICT مطرح کرده  که شاید هدف بسترسازی و ترویج استفاده از ای‌میل داخلی که  در درگاه کشور قابل  دسترسی است این وضعیت را برای کاربرانی که تا حال حاضر  از سرویس‌های مشهور ای‌میل  هم‌چون جی‌میل و یاهو استفاده می‌کرده‌اند، به  دنبال داشته است. البته ازسوی دیگر  بارها در زمینه امن نبودن اطلاعات و  حریم‌های شخصی در استفاده از سرویس‌دهندگان  خارجی هم مطرح شده اما به هر  دلیل کاربران ایرانی هنوز به استفاده نکردن از این  خدمات سوق نیافته‌اند.
> 
> ...


به میمنتی ومبارکی

----------

*farah676*,*tofighsob*

----------


## tofighsob

فروش  احتمالی 2.4 میلیون دلار از سهام گوگل توسط اریک اشمیت 


به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از Ciol، مدیریت اجرایی گوگل،  اریک  اشمیت می تواند بخشی از سهام گوگل در رده A به ارزش 2.4 میلیون دلار  را بفروشد. بر  اساس پرونده ای که قانونگذاران آمریکا تشکیل دادند، این  شرکت کالیفرنیایی اظهار  داشت که اریک اشمیت با پذیرفتن قانون Rule 10b5-1  در نوامبر گذشته می تواند فروش  سهام خود را از این ماه آغاز نماید. 

اریک اشمیت که از سال 2001 بر مدیریت  این شرکت بزرگ نظارت دارد 6.7 میلیون  از سهام کلاس A و B سرمایه این غول جستجو را  در اختیار دارد. کل سهام  گوگل در Nasdaq به مبلغ 604.64 میلیون دلار برآورد شده  است.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

توییتر  یک معلم را در کنیا از دست دزدها نجات داد 


به گزارش بخش  خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از .C.W، رئیس یک روستا در  کنیا ساعت 4 صبح با  انتشار پستی در توییتر خبر داد که دزدی به خانه خانم  معلم روستا حمله کرده است.  تنها دقایقی پس از این پیام روستاییان از خانه  های سنگی خود بیرون آمدند و دزدها از  ترس پا به فرار گذاشتند. 

میشل کوموتو معلم روستا گفت که او و همسرش از حمله  دزدها بسیار وحشت کرده  بودند اما پیام رئیس کمک بسیاری به آنها کرده است. پیامی که  توسط فرانسیس  کاریوکی، رئیس این روستا در توییتر منتشر شد آخرین تلاش برای ارتقا  سطح  زندگی در روستاها با استفاده از شبکه های اجتماعی و اینترنت است.  

فرانسیس بیشتر اوقات در مورد گم شدن کودکان و حیوانات روستا در توییتر   هشدارها و خبر هایی را منتشر می کند. این امر نشان می دهد که قدرت شبکه های  اجتماعی  و دنیای اینترنت حتی به روستای کوچک Lanet Umoja در 160 کیلومتری  پایتخت کنیا نیز  رسیده است.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

حکم  دادگاه اروپا به عدم *****ینگ برای به اشتراک گذاری فایل بر روی شبکه های  اجتماعی 



به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از AFP، حکمی که از آن می  توان به  عنوان ضربه شدیدی به کمپین قانونی بر علیه دزدی آنلاین نام برد در  اروپا به تصویب  رسید. دادگاه عدالت اروپا حکمی صادر کرده که بر طبق آن  نمی توان شبکه های اجتماعی  را مجبور کرد تا از ***** برای به اشتراک گذاری  فایل توسط کاربرانشان استفاده کنند.  

در صورت اعمال ***** برای به اشتراک گذاری فایل در شبکه های اجتماعی، حریم   خصوصی افراد و انتقال آزاد اطلاعات در اینترنت به خطر می افتد. گروه حقوق  دیجیتال  در اروپا EDRI اعلام کرده که این حکم ارزش های اقتصادی فراوانی  دارد و از حقوق  اساسی در اینترنت محافظت می کند.

----------


## tofighsob

تعريف  *****ينگ يکپارچه براي تمامي شرکت‌هاي اينترنتي 




براساس ماده 21 قانون جرايم رايانه‌يي، *****ينگ يکپارچه براي تمامي  شرکت‌هاي  اينترنتي تعريف شده و شركت‌هاي اينترنتي اين اجازه را ندارند که  به دلخواه براي  سايتي محدوديت و يا عدم محدوديت اعمال کنند. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوری  اطلاعات ایران از ایسنا، محمود خسروي -  مدير عامل شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت، با بيان  اين مطلب اظهار كرد: تعيين  سايت‌هايي که مشمول طرح *****ينگ يکپارچه در کل کشور  قرار مي‌گيرند، از  سوي کميته تعيين مصاديق خواهد بود و شرکت ارتباطات زيرساخت در آن  دخالتي  ندارد و فقط دستور را در اين زمينه اجرا مي‌كند. همچنين قائم مقام وزير   ارتباطات تاكيد كرده بود كه بحث *****ينگ يكي از موضوعاتي است كه بايد در  شبكه ملي  اينترنت ديده شود و بايد از نظر فني برروي اين موضوع اشراف داشته  باشيم.  

مهدي اخوان در گفت‌و‌گو با ايسنا گفته بود: فكر مي‌كنيم با اجراي پروژه   شبكه ملي اينترنت دغدغه‌هايمان در حوزه *****ينگ كاهش مي‌يابد زيرا معتقديم  با  اجرايي شدن اين پروژه ترافيك بين‌المللي‌مان كاهش مي‌يابد. از زماني  كه صفحه  *****ينگ در كشور با ظاهر جديد ظاهر و طرح آن بر اساس مصوبه  كارگروه تعيين مصاديق  محتواي مجرمانه از سوي شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت، تغيير  كرد؛ بحثي مبني بر اجراي طرح  *****ينگ هوشمند در ايران مطرح شد. 

صفحه *****ينگ در برخي كشورها به صورت  هوشمند است، يعني اگر كاربري به  سايتي مراجعه كند كه ***** شده باشد، صفحه به‌صورت  هوشمند نياز كاربر و  عبارت و موضوع مورد جست‌وجوي كاربر را تشخيص داده و لينك‌هاي  مجاز مرتبط  را در اختيارش قرار مي‌دهد. عبارت "با استناد به قانون جرايم رايانه‌يي   دسترسي به تارنماي فراخوانده شده امكان‌پذير نمي‌باشد" هنگام جست‌وجو در  اينترنت،  وقتي اين عبارت بر صفحه مانيتور نقش مي‌بندد، از اين نشان دارد  كه تارنماي مورد نظر  ***** شده است. 

گسترش اينترنت زمينه‌اي به وجود آورده که طيف وسيعي از  اطلاعات بدون  هيچگونه محدوديتي و فراتر از مرزهاي جغرافيايي در سراسر جهان منتشر  شود و  به نحو چشمگيري به يک رسانه ارتباطي و اطلاعاتي تبديل شود. خصوصيت و ويژگي   اينترنت و سهولت انتشار مطالب و اطلاعات و علاوه بر آن راحتي دستيابي به  انواع  مختلف اطلاعات در وب اعم از متن، صوت و تصوير و داده‌هاي گرافيکي  متنوع، به  اندازه‌اي شدت يافته است که در برخي موارد اطلاعات حاوي مطالب  مخرب و زيانباري نيز  در وب منتشر مي‌شود که زمينه سوء استفاده‌هاي مختلف  را فراهم آورده است.  

هرزه‌نگاري‌هاي جنسي، ترويج خشونت و فساد، خريد و فروش مواد مخدر و   زيانبار، اشاعه اطلاعات خصوصي افراد و سازمان‌ها و موارد مشابه، ضرورت  کنترل محتواي  وب را ناگزير ساخته است، ولي اين کنترل و نظارت بر انتشار  اطلاعات در جوامع مختلف و  برحسب خط مشي‌هاي سياسي و فرهنگي هر جامعه  نمودهاي متفاوتي داشته است. 

در  برخي جوامع غربي تاکيد بيش‌تر بر عدم سوء استفاده از اطلاعات خصوصي  افراد و جلوگيري  از انتشار تصاوير جنسي کودکان و ممانعت از دسترسي  سازمان‌هاي تروريستي به اطلاعات  خاص و مهم است اما کنترل محتواي اينترنت  در جوامع شرقي و مذهبي فراتر از موارد فوق  است و نظارت شديد بر اشاعه  افکار و عقايد سياسي در شبکه جهاني را نيز شامل مي‌شود.  عمده دلايل *****  كردن اينترنت در كشورهاي مختلف را مي‌توان در چهار تقسيم بندي كلي   گنجاند:مسائل سياسي، مسائل اجتماعي، مسائل امنيتي و مسائل اخلاقي و آنچه  باعث تفاوت  مبنايي هر كشور براي *****ينگ مي‌شود، ارزش‌هاي بنيادين مورد  توجه در هر مقوله در  آن كشورها است. 

در مجموع مي‌توان گفت تعداد كشورهايي كه در منطقه و جهان به  نحوي با مساله  *****ينگ و سانسور در اينترنت مواجه هستند، نسبتاً قابل توجه است.   كشورهايي مانند سوئد، فرانسه و آلمان در قاره اروپا و كشورهايي مانند هند،  عربستان،  كره جنوبي، مالزي و در مجموع آسيا به عنوان بزرگترين قاره دنيا و  نيز كانادا داراي  گسترده‌ترين ميزان تنوع *****ينگ هستند.

----------


## tofighsob

سه  سرویس جدید برای مدیریت پرداخت های آنلاین 


به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از AP، رویکرد معمول برای  اطلاع از  جریان مالی کارتهای اعتباری انتظار برای دریافت صورتحساب این  کارتها است. اما به  تازگی سه سرویس جدید آنلاین به شما این امکان را می  دهد تا برای انجام خریدهای خود  مدیریت صحیحی را در پیش بگیرید. 

هر سه این سرویس ها رسید الکترونیکی  محصولات مختلف که حاوی نام محصول،  شرکت تولید کننده و قیمت این کالاست را به ایمیل  شما ارسال می کنند. 
از این سرویس ها دو تای آنها حتی می توانند این خدمات را با  استفاده از  دوربین گوشی شما نیز ارائه دهند. هنگامی که رسید این خدمات در سرویس  مورد  نظر به ثبت رسید شما می توانید از طریق وب سایت مورد نظر خود مراحل را  تکمیل و  محصول خود را بخرید. 

کپی ایمیل و رسیدهای کاغذی در این سیستم ها حفظ می شود  و شما می توانید به  راحتی از اصل مدارک برای خرید خود استفاده کنید در بسیاری موارد  شما می  توانید برای خرید مورد نظر خود از *****های مناسب استفاده کنید تا به طور   مثال از بهترین رستوران یا فروشگاه لوازم ورزشی خرید کنید. 

هر سه این سرویس  ها خدمات متمایزی ارائه می دهند اما هیچ کدام از آنها به  تنهایی کامل نیستند. نام  این سه سرویس مدیریت خرید آنلاین Slice ،Lemon و  oneReceipt است.

----------


## tofighsob

وب سایت  Hulu بر روی نینتندو Wii و 3DS 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از Cnet، با توجه به اضافه  شدن 4.5  میلیون کاربر جدید به نینتندو که از این دستگاه به عنوان سینمای  خانگی نیز استفاده  می کنند این شرکت ساخت کنسول بازی، در صدد برآمده تا  امکانات سرگرم کننده بیشتری به  دستگاه خود اضافه کند. 

دو شرکت نینتندو و Hulu امروز و در یک مصاحبه  مطبوعاتی اعلام کردند که از  این پس نینتندو از خدمات وب سایت Hulu بر روی کنسول های  خود پشتیبانی می  کند و کاربران نینتندو می توانند با مراجعه به وب سایت ایت شرکت و  دانلود  برنامه کاربردی Hulu از خدمات این وب سایت ارائه دهنده ویدیو در اینترنت،   استفاده کنند. 

در حالی که دانلود نرم افزار Hulu رایگان است اما برای  دسترسی به تمام  امکانات و ویدیو های این سایت کاربران باید ماهیانه مبلغ 7.99 دلار   بپردازند.

----------


## tofighsob

تهدیدهای  آنونیموس علیه روت سرورهای اینترنت 



به گفته یک متخصص امنیتی این تهدید که از سوی یک گروه فعال هک صورت می گیرد احتمالا  ناموفق خواهد بود. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از IDG New  Service، به گفته  یک متخصص امنیتی، کمپینی که توسط گروه فعال هک Anonymous بر علیه  سیستم  لوکآپ آدرس اصلی اینترنت به جریان در خواهد آمد، با وجود در نظر گرفتن   احتمالات کم، خسارات زیادی را به دنبال خواهد داشت. 

گروه Anonymous در  جدیدترین اخطارهای خود اعلام نموده است که آنها 31 مارس  در بخشی از حمله Operation  Global Blackout، سرورهای اصلی DNS را هدف  خواهند گرفت. این گروه مشهور هک اعلام  کرده این حمله جهت اعتراض علیه  رهبران بی مسئولیت و بانکداران محبوبشان است که برای  لذت جویی های  خودخواهانه خود حاضر به نابودی بقیه مردم جهان هستند. 

DNS به  صورت نام یک وب سایت در یک آدرس شماره دار IP (پروتکل اینترنت) ثبت  و توسط  کامپیوترها برای پیدا کردن نام یک وب سایت تعبیر می شود. به طور  کلی 13 روت سرور  اصلی وجود دارد که سایر سرورهای نام را در یک آدرس IP در  بر دارند و یک نام دامنه  مشخص مانند .com را تعیین می کنند. 
این گروه اظهار داشته است که یک ابزار DDOS  (منع سرویس توزیع شده) را می  سازد که باعث می شود سایر سرورهای DNS حجم ترافیک  زیادی را متحمل شوند.

----------


## tofighsob

خسارت‌هاي  جبران‌ ناپذير اقتصادي با قطعي اينترنت 


يك كارشناس معتقد است: آنچه که کاربران ايراني از اينترنت با سرعت لاک‌پشتي  توقع  دارند اين است که حقوقشان ناديده گرفته نشود و براي قطع و وصلي‌هاي  مکرر پاسخ  مناسبي دريافت کنند. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوری اطلاعات ایران از  ایسنا، محمدحسين رنجبري -  عضو سازمان نظام صنفي رايانه‌يي كشور - در نشست «اينترنت  در ايران و حقوق  کاربران» اظهار كرد: نياز به تبادل اطلاعات و پردازش آن و استفاده  از  اطلاعات ديگران طوري كه به تحقيقات تكراري و انجام عمليات‌هاي پرهزينه براي  كسب  اطلاعات نياز نباشد، بر كسي پوشيده نيست. 

او گفت: جست‌وجوهاي گسترده و آني  و دسترسي به نتايج بررسي‌هاي علمي و عملي  ساير افراد در جهان از دستاوردهاي  تكنولوژي به‌نام اينترنت است تا جايي  كه جمله معروف "دنياي به اين گستردگي تبديل به  دهكده كوچكي شده" زيبنده  اين تكنولوژي است. وي با بيان اينکه هركس برحسب نياز و  درخواستش از اين  بستر سودي را طلب مي‌كند ادامه داد: اين يافته آنقدر با زندگي  افراد مانوس  شده كه قطع اين ارتباط جهاني مي‌تواند يك كشور را به انزوا و يا ركود   اقتصادي و سياسي سوق دهد. 

عضو کميته فناوري اطلاعات شوراي شهر تبريز با  اشاره به اينکه بدون وجود  اينترنت و يا ضعف در پخش و اشاعه آن در جامعه خسارت‌هاي  جبران‌ناپذيري بر  پيكره جامعه وارد خواهد شد افزود: صرف‌نظر از استفاده‌هاي ناسالم  از  اينترنت كه درصد كمتري از استفاده‌كنندگان را شامل مي‌شود، گسترش علم و  شاهراه  تبادل اطلاعات بين كشورهاي پيشرفته و جهان سوم را در طيف گسترده  خود قرار داده و  استفاده ابزاري از اين علم مي‌تواند براي يك كشور در حال  توسعه زيان‌بار و شايد  جبران‌ناپذير باشد. 

رنجبري با بيان اينکه اينترنت بار سنگيني از دوش  دولتمردان کشورمان  برداشته است تاكيد كرد: با توجه به اين مطلب که اينترنت چه  هزينه‌هاي  اضافي را در مسافرت‌هاي غيرضروري همراه با خطرات، آلودگي و اتلاف وقت از   بين برده است، ضرورت استفاده از اينترنت حتي در دوردست‌ترين مناطق كشور را  مي‌طلبد.  

او با بيان اينکه اگر فردي معني شهروند الكترونيكي را خوب بداند، به شمردن   مزاياي اين شبكه جهاني نيازي نيست ادامه داد: حال بايد جست‌وجو کرد و ديد  چه  كشورهايي از اين تكنولوژي سود بيش‌تري را مي‌برند و مسلم است هر كشوري  نسبت به  گسترش آن در جامعه خود به طور مناسب هزينه كرده باشد و آموزش‌هاي  درست استفاده كردن  را به شهروندهاي خود داده باشد، بيش‌ترين سود را خواهد  برد. 

وي با بيان  اينکه در اكثر كشورها اشاعه اين تكنولوژي در دست بخش خصوصي است  افزود: البته نظارت  بر اجراي درست و سالم آن از وظايف دولت است، به  طوريكه در ارائه خدمات در يك بازار  رقابتي سعي در بهتر كردن خدمات خود در  جلب مشتريان بيش‌تر دارند. 

اين  كارشناس تكنولوژي اينترنت با اشاره به بالا بودن سرعت اينترنت در  افغانستان نسبت به  ايران افزود: اكنون اپراتورهايي در افغانستان در حال  فعاليت هستند که با دريافت  هزينه‌اي كمتر از 20 هزار تومان در ماه و بدون  هيچ‌گونه محدوديت ترافيكي، دسترسي به  اينترنت برروي تلفن همراه را با سرعت  115 كيلوبيت در ثانيه ممكن مي‌كنند و اين سرعت  تقريبا معادل سريع‌ترين  سرويس اينترنت ADSL در ايران با سرعت 128 كيلوبيت در ثانيه  است و جالب آن  كه قيمت اين دو سرويس هم تفاوت چنداني با هم ندارد. 

وي با  بيان اينکه قطع و وصل مکرر اينترنت، حقوق کاربران اينترنت را پايمال  مي‌كند افزود:  مديران مسوول، بعضا دليل كم شدن سرعت اينترنت را در كشور  قطع شدن كابل در بستر دريا  توسط كشتي‌هاي عبوري مي‌دانند، سوال بنده اينست  که آيا بستر اين شريان مهم و حياتي  مي‌تواند به اين سادگي و براي چندمين  بار پاره شده و ميليون‌ها نفر را در انتظار  دريافت حتي يك اي‌ميل ساده  قرار دهد؟ 

او افزود: اگر هم اين مطلب واقعيت  دارد، آيا مسوولان با توجه به مهم بودن اين امر، نمي‌توانند يك بستر مطمئن‌تري  جست‌وجو كنند. 
وي با بيان اينکه كم شدن سرعت و يا قطع شدن اينترنت خسارت‌هاي   جبران‌ناپذيري به جامعه و اقتصاد کشور وارد مي‌كند، همچنانکه گسترش اينترنت  سالانه  ده‌ها ميليارد دلار صرفه‌جويي ارزي در جهان را سبب شده است ادامه  داد: مديران اين  بخش بايد به اين سوال پاسخ دهند که آيا مي‌توان شريان خون  يك نفر را از قلب كم يا  قطع كرد؟ اگر مي‌توان چنين كرد پس مي‌توانيم اين  شبكه جهاني را به حال خود رها  كنيم. 

رنجبري با بيان اينکه هزينه‌ها و زحمات زيادي توسط دولت درباره  اينترنت  ملي صورت گرفته است ولي كافي نيست افزود: اين بستر به نگه‌داري و گسترش   نياز دارد تا هر استفاده‌كننده‌اي با اطمينان و سرعت لازم به اطلاعات  دسترسي داشته  باشد.

----------


## tofighsob

*مدیر دفتر فناوری‌های نوین مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس: *** غیرقانونی نیست* 





مدیر دفتر مطالعات فناوری‌های نوین مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس در مورد مصادیق  استفاده  از ابزارهایی مانند *** در قانون جرایم رایانه‌ای تاکید کرد: ***  غیرقانونی نیست و  در قانون جرایم رایانه‌ای هیچ ماده‌ای مبنی بر اینکه  پروتکل *** غیرقانونی است وجود  ندارد.

  رضا باقری اصل در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر در تشریح  مصادیق جرایم رایانه‌ای  برای برخورد با ابزارهایی همچون *** در اینترنت و نیز  قوانین حقوقی مترتب  بر ارتباطات الکترونیکی همچون ایمیل با اشاره به اینکه نظام  حقوقی که  مترتب بر پست های الکترونیکی است، نظام حقوقی کاملی نبوده اظهار داشت: ما   قانون حریم خصوصی در فضای سایبر و حمایت از داده ها نداریم و به دلیل نبود  این  قانون درخواست تبادل اطلاعات با اشکالاتی مواجه است که ممکن است این  حریم خصوصی را  نقض کند.

*مجازات حبس برای دسترسی  غیرمجاز به سامانه ایمیل*

 مدیر دفتر مطالعات فناوریهای نوین مرکز پژوهش‌های مجلس با بیان اینکه در  قانون  جرایم رایانه‌ای موادی برای همین منظور ترتیب داده شده است، ادامه  داد: براساس ماده  یک قانون جرایم رایانه ای هرکس به طور غیرمجاز به داده  های رایانه‌ای به واسطه  تدابیر امنیتی دسترسی یابد به حبس محکوم می‌شود که  سامانه ایمیل هم مشمول آن خواهد  بود.

*شنود محتوای ایمیل مصداق  شنود مکالمات تلفنی است*

 باقری اصل با تاکید براینکه براساس ماده 48 قانون جرایم رایانه ای شنود  محتوای  در حال ارتباطات غیرعمومی در سیستم های رایانه‌ای و مخابراتی مطابق  مقررات شنود  مکالمات تلفنی خواهد بود به مهر گفت: در این زمینه در حقیقت  قاضی شنود باید دستور  دسترسی را بدهد؛ تبصره ذیل این ماده هم می گوید که  دسترسی به محتوای ارتباطات  غیرعمومی ذخیره شده نظیر پست الکترونیکی و  پیامک در حکم شنود و مستلزم رعایت مقررات  مربوطه است.

*مصادیق قانون جرایم  رایانه‌ای برای *****ینگ* 

 وی با بیان اینکه در حوزه قواعد حقوقی مترتب بر ارتباطات الکترونیکی یک  سری  ضعف ها داریم، ادامه داد: البته بخش کیفری ماده 48 قانون جرایم رایانه  ای دسترسی به  پست الکترونیکی را مصداق شنود دانسته است و مجازاتهایی نیز  برای آن درنظر گرفته  است.

 باقری اصل خاطرنشان کرد: از طرفی براساس ماده 21 و 22  قانون جرایم رایانه  ای  یک سری قواعد برای بحث *****ینگ مطرح شده که در حقیقت ارائه دهندگان  خدمات دسترسی  موظف هستند این ضوابط را رعایت کنند و این قانون مشخص کرده  است چطور باید کار  *****ینگ انجام شود.

*استفاده از *** برای مصارف  مشخص غیرقانونی نیست*

 مدیر دفتر مطالعات فناوریهای نوین مرکز پژوهشهای مجلس در مورد مصادیق  استفاده  از ابزارهایی مانند *** در قانون جرایم رایانه‌ای، گفت: ***  غیرقانونی نیست و در  قانون جرایم رایانه ای هیچ ماده ای مبنی بر اینکه  پروتکل *** غیرقانونی است وجود  ندارد.

 وی ادامه داد: همچنین بند الف ماده 25 قانون جرایم رایانه ای تاکید دارد  که  توزیع و انتشار و تولید و یا انجام معامله یا نرم افزار یا هر نوع  ابزار الکترونیکی  که "صرفا" برای ارتکاب جرایم رایانه ای به کار می رود  مجازات دارد اما *** و یا  ابزارهای دیگر مصداق این واژه "صرفا" نیستند و  به طور مثال بانکها و موسسات مالی از  این پروتکل برای تبادل اطلاعاتشان  استفاده می کنند چرا که از امنیت بالاتری  برخوردار است اما براساس ماده 32  قانون مشمول نگهداری اطلاعات کاربران و "داده  ترافیک" هستند.

 باقری اصل تصریح کرد: اگر چه در صورتی که سایتی اقدام به ارائه یا فروش  ابزار  دور زدن *****ینگ کند یا اطلاعات کاربران و داده ترافیک خدمات ***  را نگهداری نکند  می توان با همین قانون آن را مشمول مجازات دانست این مهم  در اکثر کشور های جهان به  عنوان رویه وجود دارد که البته بررسی نحوه فروش  این ابزار در اینترنت نکات دیگری را  نشان می دهد.

----------


## tofighsob

*اعتراض‌ها به گوگل  بالا گرفت* 


 پس از آنکه گوگل ثبت شماره کارت  اعتباری را به عنوان بخشی از ثبت‌نام  جی‌میل قرار داد، اعتراض‌ها به این شرکت بزرگ  اینترنتی بالا گرفته است.
 ؛ گوگل ماموریت دارد  که همه محصولات خود را در محصولات دیگرش ادغام کند،  که ما آن را با اجرای گوگل پلاس  در صفحه اصلی مشاهده می‌کنیم. 
 این نوع از فروش، راه آسانی خواهد شد  است برای ترویج محصولات این شرکت به  افرادی که در حال حاضر از خدمات گوگل به  رایگان استفاده می‌کنند.
 گوگل اعلام کرده است که در حال حاضر  این کار در مرحله آزمایشی و تست قرار  دارد. این کار توسط ایجاد یک حساب کیف پول  گوگل در هنگام ایجاد یک آدرس  ایمیل جدید انجام می‌شود. 
 این اقدام جدید باعث تعجب و  برانگیخته‌شدن احساسات دارندگان جی‌میل یا  کسانی که به تازگی می‌خواهند برای خودشان  پست الکترونیکی این شرکت را باز  کنند شده است؛ چراکه در ابتدا اعلام می‌شود که  استفاده از خدمات جی میل  رایگان است، ولی در نهایت یک حساب بانکی را از شما طلب می  کند.





  

 ما درک می کنیم که  گوگل می خواهد با ایجاد "حساب کیف پول گوگل" اقدامی نو  و تازه را در عرصه فن‌آوری و  اطلاعات بوجود بیاورد، اما ترکیب و مطابقت  ایمیل با کارت اعتباری، به نظر می‌رسد  مثل یک ازدواج عجیب و غریب است.
 زمان به ما خواهد گفت که گنجاندن این  ویژگی جدید به همراه یک راه‌اندازی  پست الکترونیک برای چه اقدام یا  اقداماتی صورت گرفته است؟! 
 با این حال ادامه ادغام محصولات گوگل  و قرار دادن آنها در گوگل پلاس  تعجب‌برانگیز است مضاعف بر اینکه شماره کارت اعتباری  را هم می‌خواهد. آیا  به پایان راه خدمات رایگان گوگل رسیده‌ایم؟

----------


## tofighsob

*شاید در توزیع  اینترنت مشکل داریم


* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است. برای مشاهده سایز واقعی بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید.



*
*
*
*وزیر  ارتباطات و فن‌آوری اطلاعات درباره کاهش سرعت اینترنت معتقد است: ‌شاید در توزیع  اینترنت مشکلاتی داریم.* 
 به نقل از ایسنا;رضا تقی‌پور درباره  این که با وجود افزایش پهنای باند ما  هم‌چنان شاهد قطعی و کاهش سرعت اینترنت هستیم  اظهار کرد: عرض کردیم ما  پهنای باند داخل کشور کم نداریم و شاید در توزیع مشکلاتی  است که امیدواریم  این موضوع نیز با هماهنگی که سازمان تنظیم مقررات ارتباطات در  برنامه  دارد رفع شود. 
 وزیر ارتباطات تاکید کرد: متاسفانه  موضوع عمده در بحث پهنای باند  اینترنت، بخش دسترسی و توزیع است که در این رابطه  کم‌لطفی و کم‌فروشی  می‌شود. 
 وی تصریح کرد: امیدوارم این موضوع  برای حال و آینده اصلاح شود و البته بنا داریم نظارت را بیش‌تر کنیم. 
 معاون نظارت و اعمال مقررات سازمان  تنظیم مقررات و ارتباطات رادیویی نیز  در این رابطه گفته بود: بحث به اشتراک‌گذاری  پهنای باند اینترنت،  استاندارد‌هایی دارد و اگر پهنای باند بیش از میزان استاندارد  به اشتراک  گذاشته شود، سرعت اینترنت کاهش می‌یابد اما در برخی مواقع شاهد بودیم که   شرکت مخابرات بیش از میزان استاندارد پهنای باند را به اشتراک گذاشت که  طبیعی است  این موضوع به نوعی کم‌فروشی محسوب ‌شده و سرعت اینترنت را کاهش  می‌دهد. 
 حسن رضوانی گفته بود: در حال بررسی  این موضوع به تفکیک در استان‌ها هستیم  و از نمایندگان مخابرات استان‌ها و هم‌چنین  شرکت‌های خصوصی فعال در این  زمینه دعوت کردیم که در این رابطه مذاکره و بحث کنیم.  
 به نقل از ایسنا;رضوانی تاکید کرد:  ‌در برخی استان‌ها این موضوع نهایی  شده و به این جمع‌بندی رسیدیم که پهنای باند  خریداری شده بسیار کم‌تر از  آن میزانی است که به فروش رفته است و بعد از بررسی به  آن‌ها اعلام کردیم  که چه میزان پهنای باند نیاز دارند که از شرکت ارتباطات زیرساخت  تامین  کنند که بسیاری از استان‌ها نیز این موضوع را اصلاح کردند.

----------


## tofighsob

*چالش‌های آموزش مجازی  کشور

* *

رئیس مرکز آموزش‌های الکترونیکی دانشگاه تهران درباره‌ چالش‌های موجود   کشورمان در زمینه‌ آموزش مجازی تاکید کرد: نباید از دید مالی به بحث  آموزش‌های  مجازی نگاه شود.*
 به نقل از ایتنا;دکتر بابک سهرابی  اظهار کرد: یکی از اهداف آموزش‌های  الکترونیکی بحث مالی آن است زیرا درآمدی که  آموزش الکترونیکی برای دانشگاه  دارد، کمتر است.

او با تاکید بر اینکه  درآمد‌ها باید صرف تجهیزات آموزش الکترونیکی شوند  اظهار کرد: ما مجبوریم درآمد‌ها  را صرف تکنولوژی‌ها کنیم و نباید این  دانشجویان ضعیف شمرده شوند زیرا دانشجویان قوی  بسیاری در زمینه‌ی مجازی  داریم.

وی گفت: مشکلات پهنای باند و زیرساخت های  مورد نیاز و از سویی مشکل کمبود  استاد که تجربه‌ کافی در زمینه این نوع آموزش‌ها را  داشته باشند، از موارد  و مشکلات دیگر در زمینه و آموزش مجازی محسوب  می‌شود.

دانشیار گروه مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات دانشگاه تهران تاکید کرد: ما  اساتید  مجرب و خوبی داریم که در زمینه تدریس حضوری به خوبی فعالیت می‌کنند ولی این   اساتید ممکن است نتوانند در زمینه آموزش مجازی فعالیت کنند زیرا فضای این  نوع آموزش  متفاوت است.
به نقل از ایتنا;وی ادامه داد: در  برخی مواقع شاهدیم که اساتید جوانی  داریم که تجربه حضوری ندارند اما چون با نسل  اینترنت آشنا هستند، به خوبی  می‌توانند در زمینه آموزش و تدریس مجازی فعالیت  کنند.

این استاد دانشگاه گفت: پیشنهاد می‌کنم نگاه بهتری به آموزش‌های   الکترونیکی شود زیرا در حال حاضر متاسفانه دید خوبی به آموزش الکترونیکی و  این نوع  آموزش وجود ندارد و بسیاری معتقدند که آموزش مجازی جای آموزش  حضوری را نمی‌گیرد؛ در  صورتی که آموزش حضوری فاقد فوایدی است که آموزش  مجازی دارد.

رئیس مرکز  آموزش‌های الکترونیکی دانشگاه تهران در پایان تاکید کرد: در  آموزش حضوری هزینه‌های  ایاب‌ و ذهاب، ترافیک، برق، آب، گاز و موارد دیگر  وجود دارد اما در مجازی این‌طور  نیست و بحث سن و مواردی از این قبیل هم در  فضای مجازی مطرح نیست.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tofighsob

*جریان یافتن فرکانس  در لوگوی امروز گوگل به افتخار هرتز*

 به گزارش سافت گذر به نقل از فارنت;لوگوی امروز گوگل را  می‌توان یکی از عجیب‌ترین لوگوهای گوگل تا به امروز دانست که با استفاده از حروف و  رنگ‌های لوگوی اصلی آن ترسیم شده است. گوگل با قرار دادن این لوگو در صفحه اول  موتور جستجوگر خود یکصد و پنجاه و پنجمین سالگرد تولد هنریش رادولف هرتز را گرامی  داشته است.   امروزه نام هرتز احتمالا برای کسانی که با  فناوری رایانه سر و کار دارند آشناست. نبض تمامی پردازنده‌هایی که رایانه‌های  امروزی، تلفن‌های همراه هوشمند و تبلت‌ها را جان داده و قدرت بخشیده‌اند با هرتز یا  بهتر بگویئم مگاهرتز و یا گیگاهرتز می‌تپد. هرتز در واقع واحد استاندارد فرکانس است که  بوسیله آن تعداد سیکل‌های یک فرکانس در ثانیه را معین می‌کنند. هنریش رادولف هرتز  دانشمند آلمانی که در بیست و دوم فوریه سال ۱۸۵۷متولد شد اولین نفری بود که وجود  موج‌های الکترومغناطیسی را ثابت کرد و واحد هرتز به افتخار وی در سال ۱۹۳۰ یعنی شش  سال بعد از مرگ وی به ثبت رسید. بله اگر به سال تولد و مرگ او توجه کرده  باشید، درست حدس زدید این دانشمند المانی در سی وشش سالگی جان باخته است.  جالب است بدانید که او اولین کسی بود که  ثابت کرد امواج الکترومغناطیسی از فواصل دور قابل ارسال هستند و اگر چه هرتز هیچگاه  استفاده‌ای برای این کشف خود پیدا نکرد اما آزمایشات الکترومغناطیسی او راه را برای  اختراع تلویزیون و رادیو هموار کرد. به گزارش سافت گذر به نقل از فارنت;لوگوی امروز گوگل به  احترام هرتز یکی از طرح‌های لوگو متحرک کمیاب این شرکت است. اگر چه تغییر لوگوی  بزرگترین موتور جستجو و پربازدیدترین سایت جهان به خاطر یک نفر افتخار بزرگیست اما  بد نیست بدانیم که نام یکی از دهانه‌های آتش‌فشان‌های ماه را که در طرف دیگر ماه  است، به افتخار این دانشمند بزرگ هرتز نامیده‌اند.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

*نقض حریم خصوصی توسط  گوگل، این بار در اکسپلورر

*  *گوگل با بکارگیری روش‌های مشابه در سافاری،  فعالیت کاربران اکسپلورر را دنبال می‌کند.
*
 
   به نقل از  پارسیک;شرکت مایکروسافت اعلام کرد که شرکت بزرگ گوگل، حریم شخصی کاربران  اینترنت اکسپلورر را نادیده می‌گیرد.
دین هاش امویچ، مدیر مرکز اینترنت اکسپلورر  شرکت مایکروسافت، در یادداشتی   در وبلاگی، گوگل را متهم به نقض حریم شخصی کرد و  اعلام کرده است که با  این  شرکت تماس برقرار کرده و خواستار توقف این عمل شده  اند.
 آقای هاش امویچ، توضیح داد که این امر پس از گزارشاتی صورت گرفت که شرکت   گوگل  حریم شخصی مرورگر شرکت اپل، سافاری، را نادیده گرفته است.
وی در این یادداشت  نوشته است، پس از آنکه ما متوجه شدیم حریم شخصی سافاری   توسط گوگل نقض شده است، از  خود پرسیدیم که آیا ممکن است مرورگر اکسپلورر   نیز دچار این امر شده باشد. پس از  بررسی‌های اولیه، متوجه شدیم که گوگل  با  بکارگیری روش‌های مشابه، فعالیت کاربران  اکسپلورر را دنبال می‌کند.
گوگل پیش از این، حریم مرورگر سافاری را نقض کرده  بود. سافاری، یکی از   معروف‌ترین مرورگرهای موبایل می‌باشد که در تمام مدل‌های اپل و  آیفون   استفاده می‌شود.

این تصویر کوچک شده است. برای مشاهده سایز واقعی بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید. 

به نقل از  پارسیک;گوگل با نادیده گرفتن تنظیمات مرورگر سافاری، کاری کرده   بود که  ردگیری عملکرد کاربران مرورگر سافاری در حین استفاده از خدمات  گوگل  ممکن  شود.
آقای هاش امویچ می‌گوید: اینترنت اکسپلور 9 دارای ویژگی اضافه‌تری نسبت به    موارد قبلی به نام Tracking Protection می‌باشد که کاربران را در برابر   فضولی‌های  گوگل محافظت می‌کند.

----------

*farah676*

----------


## tofighsob

جنگ گوگل  پلاس و اورکات علیه فیس بوک


از اذهان بسیار پاک شده است که زمانی درست پنج سال پیش،  اورکات، فیس بوک زمان خود  بود. بعد از آمدن فیس بوک به زندگی به خصوص  جوانان، آن پدیده ای به مراتب مطبوع تر  در ذائقه مردم امروز بوده و هست. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات  ايران از Ciol، گوگل نیز در این  وانفسای یکه تازی فیس بوک، با افتتاح شبکه اجتماعی  گوگل پلاس قدم در عرصه  رقابت با این ابر قدرت شبکه اجتماعی می گذارد. با تمامی این  تفاصیل به نظر  می رسد گوگل علاقه چندانی به غیر فعال نمودن اورکات ندارد، گویا  ترجیح می  دهد که این شبکه اجتماعی باستانی به مرگ طبیعی از میان رود. 

اما  اگر گوگل به سرنوشت اورکات بی تفاوت است چه لزومی دارد که دو برنامه  نویس به نام  های سرجری برین و لاری پیج اخیرا در حال تدارک برنامه های  کاربردی مخصوص تلفن برای  این شبکه اجتماعی هستند. حقیقتی که در رابطه با  اورکات وجود دارد این است که این  شبکه اجتماعی هنوز تعداد قابل توجه 66  میلیون نفر کاربر فعال دارد که بیشتر قریب به  اتفاق همه آنها در برزیل و  هند قرار دارند. 

از زمان راه اندازی این شبکه  اجتماعی در سال 2004 تا به امروز آن ویژگی  جدیدی را با عنوان Changing Themes معرفی  نموده است که به کاربر امکان  تغییر زمینه صفحه خود را با انتخاب از کتابخانه  رنگارنگ این شبکه می دهد.  حال توصیه اساسی به گوگل این است که تعاملی اساسی بین این  دو شبکه اجتماعی  سنتی و مدرن خود ایجاد کند تا کاربران هر دو شبکه ضمن آگاهی و بهره  وری  از ویژگی های یکدیگر در کنار هم غلبه آسانتری بر فیس بوک داشته باشد.

----------


## tofighsob

*برنامه  های ارتقاء اینترنت پر سرعت تا سال 2015* 


کوئین های Qin Hai نائب رئیس وزارت صنعت و فناوری اطلاعات گفت تا سال 2015  پهنای  باند این کشور تا 20 مگابایت در ثانیه برای مناطق شهری گسترش خواهد  داد. 

به  گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوري اطلاعات ايران از Ciol، یک مقام رسمی چینی  گفت: چین طی  پنج سال آتی خدمات اینترنتی سریع تر و ارزانتری را ارائه  خواهد داد. کوئین های در  ادامه افزود در مرکز استان ها انتظار می رود که  سرعت اینترنت به 100MB ارتقاء یابد.  

آقای Guo Hao که مدیر رسمی China Telecom که یکی از بزرگترین فراهم کنندگان   سرویس های اینترنتی در چین است اظهار داشت هدف ما در طی 3 تا 5 سال آینده  ارتقاء  میانگین سرعت پهنای باند برای کاربران شهری و بالطبع کاهش قیمت  هاست. Guo از افزایش  تعداد کاربران این اپراتور به بیش از 100 میلیون تا  سال 2015 خبر داد که بیشتر  مناطق شهری جنوب چین را پوشش می دهد.

----------


## tofighsob

*شبكه  ملي اطلاعات دسترسي به اينترنت را محدود نمي*كند* 


    شبكه ملي اطلاعات با تكيه بر توان داخل كشور درصدد پياده*سازي است كه به*صورت مرحله  به مرحله انجام خواهد شد. 

به گزارش بخش خبر شبکه فن آوری اطلاعات ایران از  ایسنا، علي حكيم*جوادي،  با بيان اين مطلب و با اشاره به اينكه تمام توان سازمان  فن*آوري اطلاعات  صرف راه*اندازي مرحله به مرحله شبكه ملي اطلاعات مي*شود، اظهار  كرد:  راه*اندازي شبكه ملي اطلاعات به صورت مرحله به مرحله صورت مي*گيرد و در اين   مسير از تمام توان و ظرفيت داخل كشور چه در بخش خصوصي و چه دولتي استفاده  خواهيم  كرد. 

وي درباره موضوع اخير مبني بر محدود كردن دسترسي مردم به اينترنت با   راه*اندازي شبكه ملي اطلاعات كه برخي رسانه*ها حول آن مانور بسياري  داده*اند، اذعان  كرد: به هيچ عنوان با راه*اندازي شبكه ملي اطلاعات دسترسي  به اينترنت محدود نخواهد  شد چراكه هر كدام از شبكه*ها تأمين*كنندگان  سرويس مجزايي دارند و در عمل هيچ تداخلي  با يكديگر نخواهند داشت. 

رييس سازمان فن*آوري اطلاعات با تأكيد بر اينكه  شاكله شبكه ملي اطلاعات بر  دوحوزه زيرساخت و دسترسي قرار دارد، ابراز كرد: در حوزه  زيرساخت از شبكه  در دست شركت ارتباطات زيرساخت استفاده خواهيم كرد و در حوزه دسترسي  هم از  امكانات مخابرات، اپراتورها و شركت*هاي PAP و مخابراتي بهره خواهيم برد.  
وي افزود: اين شبكه ملي اطلاعات با اتصال جز به جز شبكه*هاي ديگر از جمله  شباب،  مالياتي،گمرك و اخيرا شبكه سلامت وزارت بهداشت كامل خواهد شد و به  هدف نهايي خود  خواهد رسيد.

----------


## tofighsob

*اینترنت؛ رسانه‌  منتخب دولت الکترونیکی

* *
برای مشاهده تصویر با سایز کامل اینجا را کلیک کنید.



*


*دولت‌ها در  عصر اطلاعات باید برای رفع نیاز‌ها و  انتظارات شهروندان، خدمات و محصولات خود را  کیفی‌تر و مطلوب‌تر کنند، یکی  از مفاهیمی که در دهه‌ی اخیر به گونه‌ای بسیار گسترده  در جوامع پیشرفته  بررسی می‌شود، مفهوم دولت الکترونیک است. هدف اصلی از پیدایش دولت   الکترونیک، روش مناسبی برای دسترسی هرچه بهتر و بیشتر شهروندان به اطلاعات و  خدمات  دولتی، اصلاح کیفیت خدمات و ارائه‌ی فرصت‌های بیشتر برای مشارکت در  فرآیند‌ها و  نهادهای مردم‌سالار است.* 
  دولت الکترونیکی در  سال‌های اخیر، به‌طور جدی در دستور کار دولت‌ها قرار  گرفته است و دولتمردان نیروهای  خود را در راه تحقق چنین شرایطی بسیج  کرده‌اند و درصددند تا فرآیند‌های سیاسی،  اقتصادی و اجتماعی را با کمک  فن‌آوری‌های نوین ارتباطات و اطلاعات اصلاح کنند و از  این راه به شیوه‌ی  کارآمدتر به شهروندان خدماتی ارائه کنند. 
 دولت الکترونیک، استفاده از فن‌آوری  اطلاعات و ارتباطات برای ایجاد تحول  در ساختار عملکردی دولت‌ها است. دولت الکترونیک  متحول‌کردن دولت و فرآیند  کشور‌داری از طریق قابل دسترس‌تر، کارآمد‌تر و پاسخ‌گوتر  نمودن آن و  ارائه‌ی اطلاعات و خدمات به شهروندان و سایر نهادهای دولتی از طریق به   کارگیری فن‌آوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات است. 
 اگرچه دولت الکترونیک هنوز در  مرحله‌ی نوجوانی است، ولی قابلیت‌های  انعطاف‌پذیر اینترنت به ویژه وب شامل پتانسیل  بالای آن برای کاستن  فوق‌العاده هزینه‌ها، افزایش سود، گسترش موارد قابل دسترسی و  از بین‌ بردن  فاصله‌ها است. 
 مشتریان دولت الکترونیک را می‌توان  به‌طور کلی به سه دسته تقسیم کرد: 
 شهروندان، بنگاه‌های اقتصادی و  موسسات؛ مشتریان دولت الکترونیک از طریق  پایگاه‌های اینترنتی دولت الکترونیک  می‌توانند در فعالیت‌های اجتماعی،  سیاسی و اقتصادی مشارکت کنند. 
 یکی از اهداف اساسی دولت الکترونیک  تحقق‌ بخشیدن به مردم‌سالاری  الکترونیک است که همه شهروندان بتوانند در سرنوشت خویش  دخالت داشته باشند.  با این عمل و با مشارکت گسترده‌ی مردم در واقع دولت ماهیتی  غیررسمی به  خود می‌گیرد و شهروندان می‌توانند به‌طور کامل با دولت در تعامل باشند.  
 شهروندان، بنگاه‌های اقتصادی و  موسسات دولتی می‌توانند از طریق دولت  الکترونیک فعالیت‌های گوناگونی نظیر موارد زیر  را انجام دهند: 
 اینترنت، رسانه‌ی منتخب دولت  الکترونیک است که از طریق رایانه‌های شخصی  متصل به آن قابل استفاده است. به همین  دلیل وب‌سایت‌های دولتی می‌توانند  رابط بین کاربران و دستگاه‌های اجرایی دولت  باشند. 
 اما برای تحقق دولت الکترونیک،  مدل‌های مختلفی پیشنهاد شده است. به عنوان  نمونه موسسه‌ی گارتنر که یک شرکت  مشاوره‌ی بین‌المللی است، یک مدل چهار  مرحله‌ای را معرفی کرده است که دولت در آن از  آغاز تا پایان چهار مرحله را  پشت سر خواهد گذارد، در مدل گارتنر، دولت الکترونیک از  چهار مولفه‌ی  ظهور، تعامل، تراکنش و تبدیل تشکیل شده است. در فاز ظهور، سازمان‌های   دولتی اطلاعات خود را در قالب وب‌سایت برای دسترسی مردم ارائه می‌کنند. 
 در گسترش کمی و کیفی خدمات دولت  الکترونیک، دولت از مراحل مختلفی عبور  می‌کند که می‌توان آن‌ها را به چهار مرحله‌ی  زیر تقسیم کرد: 
 1) به وجود آمدن وب‌سایت‌های دولتی  که شامل اطلاعاتی در مورد سازمان‌های مختلف دولتی است. 
 2) ایجاد وب‌سایت‌های دولتی که شامل  اطلاعات سازمان‌ها در یک محیط تعاملی‌اند. 
 3) ایجاد وب‌سایت‌هایی که در آن  مشتری می‌تواند به اطلاعات شخصی مورد نیاز خود دست یابد. 
 4) گسترش وب‌سایت‌ها و شبکه‌هایی که  به‌طور دائم به شهروندان خدمات  می‌دهند و شامل سازمان‌های بسیار زیادی‌اند که با  وجود این شبکه به  یک‌دیگر متصل شده‌اند. 
 سازمان ملل برای ارزیابی پیشرفت  کشور‌ها در برپایی دولت الکترونیک پنج مرحله زیر را شناسایی کرده است: 
 *مرحله‌ی اول: ظهور 
 در این مرحله دستگاه‌های دولتی،  تعدادی وب‌سایت ساده و مستقل از هم را به  وجود می‌آورند که بر روی آنها اطلاعاتی  محدود و پایه‌ای قرار می‌دهند.  دولت‌ها از طریق وب‌سایت در وب حضور می‌یابند و  ادارات دولتی وب‌سایت‌های  خود را ایجاد می‌کنند، اما ویژگی اطلاعات وب‌سایت‌ها در  این مرحله، عدم  پویایی و ناکافی بودن آن‌ها است و به ندرت روز‌آمد می‌شوند. 
 *مرحله‌ی دوم: ارتقاء 
 در این مرحله بر تعداد سایت‌های  دولتی افزوده می‌شود، اطلاعات موجود در  وب‌سایت‌های دولتی افزایش می‌یابند و  اطلاعات این وب‌سایت‌ها، پویاتر و  روز‌آمدتر می‌شوند و تغییرات با تواتر بیشتری در  سایت‌ها اعمال می‌شوند.  هم‌چنین درجه تنوع اطلاعات، بیشتر از مرحله‌ی اول است و  شامل کاتالوگ‌ها،  موتور‌های جست‌وجو، خبرنامه و نظایر آن‌ها است. 
 *مرحله‌ی سوم: تعامل اطلاعات 
 در این مرحله بر پایه‌ی نیاز  مراجعه‌کنندگان سازماندهی می‌شود و کاربران  می‌توانند با تکمیل فرم‌های مربوطه با  سازمان ارتباط داشته باشند، از طریق  اینترنت با مقامات دولتی برای انجام کارهای خود  تماس برقرار کنند و  درخواست‌ها و قرار ملاقات‌های خود را به صورت پیوسته تنظیم  کنند. بنابراین  ارتباط دوسویه و تعاملی بیشتری بین کاربران و سازمان به وجود  می‌آید. از  جمله ویژگی‌های این وب‌سایت‌ها، بهره‌گیری کاربران از بانک‌های اطلاعاتی   آنلاین برای جست‌وجوی اطلاعات است. 
 *مرحله‌ی چهارم: تراکنش 
 کاربران به صورت آنلاین از خدمات و  اطلاعات وب‌سایت‌ها استفاده می‌کنند و  هزینه‌ها و معاملات خود را به صورت آنلاین  پرداخت می‌کنند. در این مرحله،  علاوه بر فرآیند تجارت الکترونیکی آنلانی، مباحثی  هم‌چون امنیت اطلاعات  کاربران، حریم خصوصی افراد و یکپارچگی فرآیند‌های ارتباطی در  وب‌سایت مطرح  می‌شود. به‌طور کلی، کاربران می‌توانند هزینه‌ی خدمات یا تبادلات مالی  را  از طریق شبکه و به صورت امن بپردازند. 
 *مرحله‌ی پنجم: یکپارچه‌سازی 
 همه خدمات و اطلاعات دولتی به صورت  آنلاین و یکپارچه در دسترس کاربران  است. در فضای مجازی و الکترونیک، کلیه‌ی مرز‌های  تمایز در ادارات حذف  می‌شوند. 
 * اجزا و عناصر (زیرساخت‌های) دولت  الکترونیک 
 پیدایش مفهوم دولت الکترونیک با  ظهور و گسترش فن‌آوری‌های نوین ارتباطی  از جمله اینترنت است. تغییرات گسترده‌ای را  که اینترنت بر ابعاد گوناگون  زندگی انسان‌ها به وجود آورده، از روابط انسانی تا  کار، آموزش، تفریح،  خرید و نظیر آن...، لزوم خدمات نوین و مناسبی را نشان می‌دهد که  پاسخ‌گوی  نیاز‌ها و انتظارات شهروندان جامعه‌ی اطلاعاتی آینده باشد. 
 به‌طور کلی عوامل متعددی زمینه‌ساز  پیدایش مفهوم دولت الکترونیک می‌باشند  که همگی ناشی از رشد فن‌آوری و پیچیده‌تر شدن  زندگی بشر است. دولت‌ها  برای پاسخ به این پیچیدگی ناگزیر به ارائه‌ی خدمات دولت  الکترونیک‌اند. 
 به گزارش سافتگذر؛ وب، عمده‌ترین  بستر پیاده‌سازی دولت الکترونیک محسوب  می‌شود که فراهم‌کردن امکانات مناسب در این  زمینه ضروری و اجتناب‌ناپذیر  است. فقدان یا کمبود نیروهای متخصص در زمینه  فن‌آوری‌های اطلاعات به ویژه  در کشور‌های جهان سوم، از جمله محدودیت‌های موجود است؛  برخی از چالش‌های  پیاده‌سازی دولت الکترونیک مربوط به ابعاد اجتماعی و سیاست‌های  اطلاعاتی  اینترنت به عنوان زیربنای پیاده‌سازی دولت الکترونیک است. 
 بر اساس مطالب کتاب عصر اطلاعات و  دولت دسترس‌پذیر که اطلاعات این گزارش  از آن برگرفته شده است، اگر مسائل فرهنگی را  نادیده بگیریم، مهم‌ترین و  عمده‌ترین بستر پیدایش و استقرار دولت الکترونیک ، وجود  وب‌سایت‌هایی است  که طراحی مناسبی دارند و برای عموم دسترس‌پذیرند. مساله‌ی  دسترس‌پذیری  وب‌سایت‌های دولتی با گروه‌های مخاطب کاربری و توقعات و انتظارات آنها  از  وب‌سایت‌ها، ارتباط تنگاتنگی دارد، هم‌چنین تعامل دولت و شهروندان، یکی از   مهم‌ترین عناصر سیستم‌های سیاسی است که امروزه در بستر وب‌سایت‌ها، به  گونه‌ای  جدید‌تر و با سهولت بیش‌تر است. 
 توجه به نیاز‌ها و نظرات گروه‌های  مخاطب کاربری وب‌سایت‌های دولتی و  بررسی ویژگی‌های آنها از نظر جنسیت، سطح سواد،  سطوح سنی، وضعیت سلامت و  معلولیت، داشتن دیدگاه‌های جامع و دقیق کاربران، سبب  می‌شود دستگاه‌های  دولتی و وزارتخانه‌ها به دقت، مخاطب پورتال‌های اینترنتی خود را  شناسایی  کنند و امکانات و ابزار‌های بالقوه و بالفعل را برای وی در نظر بگیرند. در   این صورت می‌توان انتظار داشت که وب‌سایت‌های وزارتخانه‌ها بتوانند ابزار  پیشبرد و  دستیابی به اهداف دولت الکترونیک و نیز رابط مناسبی بین شهروندان  و دستگاه اجرایی  دولت باشند.

----------


## tofighsob

*مدیر سایت مگاآپلود  آزاد شد

* *بنیانگذار سایت اشتراک‌گذاری مگاآپلود با حکم یک  دادگاه جدید در نیوزلند به قید ضمانت آزاد شد.* 

؛ کیم داتکام 38 ساله، از بیستم ژانویه بنا بر درخواست مقامات  آمریکایی،  زندانی بوده است و در آمریکا به یکی از بزرگ‌ترین موارد نقض کپی‌رایت در   تاریخ این کشور متهم شده است. 
دادستان‌های فدرال، این شرکت را متهم کرده‌ بودند  که به دارندگان کپی‌رایت  از طریق ایجاد امکانات دانلود غیرقانونی فیلم، موسیقی و  دیگر محصولات  دارای حق مالکیت معنوی بیش از 500 میلیون دلار ضرر زده است.

----------


## tofighsob

*با Google Earth به  عمق دریا سفر کنید

* *
این تصویر کوچک شده است. برای مشاهده سایز واقعی بر روی اینجا کلیک کنید.



*

*گوگل در حال حاضر در چهار  گوشه‌ی جهان، دارای دوربین است، البته به نظر  می‌آید که این شرکت، تنها از نمایش  خیابان‌ها و زمین راضی نیست، بلکه به  دنبال نمایش زیر دریا به کاربران خود نیز  می‌باشد.*

  گوگل در حال آماده کردن سرویس جدیدی است که با استفاده از آن  می‌توان به  اعماق دریا سفر کرد. به زودی، کاربران اینترنتی قادر به "شنا" در اطراف   دیواره‌ی بزرگ مرجانی در اقیانوس آرام خواهند بود. غواصان متخصص، ماه‌ها  زمان صرف  کرده و تصاویری 360 درجه از زیبایی‌های دریا ثبت کرده‌اند.
 گوگل 50 هزار عکس را به یکدیگر چسبانده و فضایی زیبا در زیر دریا خلق کرده  که  درست به مانند نسخه‌ی "گوگل استریت" است. این سرویس گوگل به کاربران  اینترنتی این  فرصت را می‌دهد تا عمق 100 متر زیر دریا را مشاهده نمایند.
 در ابتدای این پروژه، تنها دیواره مرجانی در اقیانوس آرام قابل مشاهده  خواهد بود  اما در آینده  این سرویس با سرویس گوگل ارث تلفیق گشته و نمایی  360 درجه را از  مکان‌های زیبای دریایی ارائه می‌دهد.
؛همچنین   اعلام شده است که این پروژه بخشی از اولین پژوهش جامع و مستند در جهت کشف  ترکیب و  شرایط صخره های مرجانی در دیواره بزرگ مرجانی است.
 گوگل با استفاده از دوربین فوق، نماهای زیاد و مختلفی را از زیر دریا ثبت کرده و  در اختیار کاربران قرار می‌دهد.

----------

